# So what do you feed yours?



## VixieTrix (16 June 2012)

I used to just feed Twist (a Schnauzer cross) Bakers dry food and a few of the dry meaty chunks too, but i was thinking on and off how it's not very exciting etc. So lately i have cut down her dry food a tad and added just 4-5 chunks of Pedigree wet food into the mix 

She LOVES it! she gets even more excited at meal times and spends ages eating her food and licking her bowl bless her 

It's also really slowed her eating down, was getting a little worried as she did used to bolt her food pretty fast!

So what do you feed yours?

x


----------



## ameeyal (16 June 2012)

Aurtaky { think thats how its spelt, carnt be bothered to go look}


----------



## galaxy (16 June 2012)

Fish4dogs

OP have you looked at the back of the packet as to what is IN (or not in) Bakers and Pedigree?


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 June 2012)

The 2 Dobes are on Autarky Salmon & Rice, the Lancashire Heeler has Burns Fish & Brown Rice

OP just type Bakers in the search  and you will see why no one on here will recommend Bakers.


----------



## shell1978 (16 June 2012)

James Wellbeloved wet and dry


----------



## Hedwards (16 June 2012)

Skinners Duck & Rice for mine.

OP if this post is serious, pleeeeeeease stop feeding your dog Bakers or Pedigree, it's awful stuff.


----------



## Wigglypigs (16 June 2012)

Skinners duck & rice but moving to raw


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 June 2012)

One on raw, one on Chappie (only because he is a weirdo and it suits him)

There are much better foods than Bakers, Pedigree, and Chappie


----------



## CAYLA (16 June 2012)

I have been swapping and changing these few weeks but always use 2 kinds, always arden grange (LAMB) and currently skinners duck and rice.


----------



## vieshot (16 June 2012)

Raw. Any one week could include chicken, turkey, lamb, duck, liver, heart, poultry necks, fish fillets, pork ribs etc. Happy knowing my dogs are as healthy on the outside as they are on the inside.

Would never feed pedigree chum!!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (16 June 2012)

Max catches his own when he can.........


----------



## Kc Mac (16 June 2012)

My 3 are raw fed so every day is different and exciting 

My old girl gets a spoonful of Naturediet to take her meds in!

As others said Bakers and Pedigree are the worst 'foods' on the market


----------



## PrettyPiaffe (16 June 2012)

Usually Pig liver and heart with a bit of mixer. Young dog eats it raw but the old girl has to have it cooked or she won't eat it.


----------



## Pendlehog (16 June 2012)

Raw here too, I don't think I could physically make myself feed bakers! They have a huge marketing budget and are one of the most poopular foods on the market so no one should be made to feel bad for "falling for it" but it is really very horrible stuff.  It actually contains a number of carcinogens that are banned in other European countries.  There are lots of fantastic threads on here about the best food for dogs (and no, it doesnt HAVE to be raw, or shockingly expensive )

Baxterina had mackerel fillets for his tea


----------



## VixieTrix (16 June 2012)

Dog does not like fishy things,

 Skinners any good?


----------



## FayeFriesian (16 June 2012)

Ours are on raw too. The lazy way with prizechoice foods - it fits in the freezer so suits us. They have Beef, Chicken, Tripe, Lamb & Fish. They also get topped up with carrots etc for addtional vits & mins.


----------



## Mince Pie (16 June 2012)

Wagg working. Don't shoot me down it's the only thing that will keep weight on him, have previously tried Burns, JWB, Arden Grange, Autarky and Vitalin working.


----------



## VixieTrix (16 June 2012)

Interesting to hear from everyone, but is Skinners good / bad average>? Am worried now


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 June 2012)

Skinners is a good mid-price food....and smells like the main ingredients! Would have loved to keep feeding it to my older dog but like I said, he is weird....I used it for my young dog before he went on to raw.


----------



## Pendlehog (16 June 2012)

I have never fed it but it is regularly recommended on here, I would probably categorise it as "average" but it is good value for money and VASTLY better than bakers


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 June 2012)

I fed Skinners Duck & Rice and thought it was good, but I didnt think there was much difference between that and Autarky  Salmon apart from Duck & Salmon.But Autarky is quite a bit cheaper and as one bag lasts me 10days that swung it for me


----------



## kirstys 1 (16 June 2012)

I feed Orijen and raw!


----------



## Horseyscot (16 June 2012)

Skinners Field and Trial


----------



## stencilface (16 June 2012)

Is it possible (and easy ish ) to move an older dog (4) from dry onto raw/something better than the dry food?  I know this has been done to death obviously, but while there's a post up and running


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 June 2012)

Bakers, Wagg and Pedigree dry all contain carciogenics. (BHT, BHA). Seriously awful. 

Some dogs may not, of course, get cancer and may live to a good age. Mine didn't  They may look good on the outside (mine did, he was fed Wagg and Pedigree Chum because I was sure that it was fine, he looked great) but on the inside, possibly not. 

May I bore people with these links once more? 

Bakers:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=426&cat=all

Wagg:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1630&cat=all

Pedigree:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1886&cat=all

Dry food index, green is good, red is oh sweet jesus, no!
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html

Wet food index:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html

Better quality food is more expensive, yes, but you tend to feed lots less. I recommend Orijen or Acana if your dog doesn't cope well with high protein. Wainwright's trays from Pets at Home are good. If finance is an issue, raw is probably the cheapest.

Here's a supplier list:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/197702-raw-food-supplier-list.html


----------



## NicoleS_007 (16 June 2012)

Old dog gets Skinners Ruff and Ready, she's quite fussy but seems to love this. And our two pups get Autarky. Thinking of changing them to Red Mills though as it sounds good


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 June 2012)

NicoleS_007 said:



			Old dog gets Skinners Ruff and Ready, she's quite fussy but seems to love this. And our two pups get Autarky. Thinking of changing them to Red Mills though as it sounds good 

Click to expand...

Yikes, really?! Derivatives is what is left after everything else has been removed. Think mechanically recovered scraps. Derivatives are floor sweepings. 

A review:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1960&cat=all

A decent food should have a named meat or meat meal as the first ingredient. There should be no cereals. Dogs cannot process and do not need cereals.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (16 June 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Yikes, really?! Derivatives is what is left after everything else has been removed. Think mechanically recovered scraps. Derivatives are floor sweepings. 

A review:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1960&cat=all

A decent food should have a named meat or meat meal as the first ingredient. There should be no cereals. Dogs cannot process and do not need cereals.
		
Click to expand...

We were thinking about the Engage range
http://www.redmills.ie/ie/pet/products/product/?id=607&parent=1772


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 June 2012)

That dog food analysis is a bit out of date now, the Autarky Salmon & Rice is newish and  there are lots more new good foods out there as well.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 June 2012)

Wainwrights pouches


----------



## twiglet84 (16 June 2012)

Hills Vet Essentials, mature xx


----------



## sherlocksgirls (17 June 2012)

Scrambled eggs am  Naturediet pm.

I was exploring raw but thought that it worked out more expensive.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (17 June 2012)

We currently feed any of the four Acana grain free flavours (Ranchlands, Grasslands, Pacifica, Wild Prairie) and it's great stuff. They also get stuff added for variety, like an occasional tray of Naturediet between them, appropriate table scraps, raw eggs, etc.


----------



## VixieTrix (17 June 2012)

Thank you for replies reg Bakers etc all very helpful , starting to look into alternatives


----------



## Foxhunter49 (17 June 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Is it possible (and easy ish ) to move an older dog (4) from dry onto raw/something better than the dry food?  I know this has been done to death obviously, but while there's a post up and running 

Click to expand...

Yes, it is!

We have just gained an older Labrador, (10) overweight, lame and smelly. She went straight onto raw (green tripe) and has not looked back. She is now a respectable weight not as lame and doesn't smell (unless she has rolled) 

I only feed raw. They get a variety from the basis of green tripe, pigs head, bambi, if I find a road kill, rabbit and calf meat and bones. 

As for it working out more expensive, not so for me. I collect the tripe and pigs heads from a local abattoir, flesh from the kennels and shoot the rabbits. 

I am currently feeding 17 dogs for £30 a month.


----------



## Littlelegs (17 June 2012)

I will probably get jumped on but mine has chappie, one large can per day. After 8 yrs experimentation its the only thing he can eat in vast quantities without going either loopy or getting the runs. Plus all manner of leftovers. In defence he's a big active dog with a very fast metabolism. And the only one I've done this with.


----------



## stencilface (17 June 2012)

Thanks foxhunter, thats really useful to know, I will try and transition as well as possible (but will be pretty short!) by feeding raw in the mornings to start with and 'normal' food in the evening, to have as un-upset belly as possible.

I will only be able to do shop bought stuff though, at least at the start, I don't have the stomach for handling meat (aside from sausages etc for the OH!) and I need to make it easy if the parents/sister etc are feeding him, which they will be from time to time. I would like to be able to do the real raw, sounds like a total bargain, I have no doubt the dog will do his best to eat roadkill, and if he wants, all the rats he can eat at the stables (although not sure if a GSD/rottie will be suitable for that!!)


----------



## Happy Horse (17 June 2012)

Gillie has HPR Duck and Potato.


----------



## gillianclaude (17 June 2012)

Skinners Muesli. Used to be maintenance but changed it as the younger one wasn't getting on with it.

They're both working labs anyway so suits them fine.


----------



## twiglet84 (17 June 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I will probably get jumped on but mine has chappie, one large can per day. After 8 yrs experimentation its the only thing he can eat in vast quantities without going either loopy or getting the runs. Plus all manner of leftovers. In defence he's a big active dog with a very fast metabolism. And the only one I've done this with.
		
Click to expand...

One of the vets i worked with who was obsessed about dog food rated chappie very highly. Before my dog was on Hills Vet Essentials she was on Chappie. He said because it was cheap people thought it was rubbish but it wasnt. xxx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 June 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Is it possible (and easy ish ) to move an older dog (4) from dry onto raw/something better than the dry food?  I know this has been done to death obviously, but while there's a post up and running 

Click to expand...

Sure. Brig was switched to raw aged 7. It gives him natural glucosamine and chondroitin with the bones, so handy for an older dog. 

Chappie is poor quality but dogs do well on it because of the high rice content so it's almost guaranteed not to upset stomachs. 

Hills is recommended by vets because they are sponsored to sell it. It is full of unnecessary fillers and red rated for this and the cereal content on the food index. Hills give virtually the only nutritional training during vet training. Whilst some vets may study nutrition after qualifying, the vast majority will still recommend a poor quality kibble because the company gives them money to do so.


----------



## twiglet84 (17 June 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Sure. Brig was switched to raw aged 7. It gives him natural glucosamine and chondroitin with the bones, so handy for an older dog. 

Chappie is poor quality but dogs do well on it because of the high rice content so it's almost guaranteed not to upset stomachs. 

Hills is recommended by vets because they are sponsored to sell it. It is full of unnecessary fillers and red rated for this and the cereal content on the food index. Hills give virtually the only nutritional training during vet training. Whilst some vets may study nutrition after qualifying, the vast majority will still recommend a poor quality kibble because the company gives them money to do so.
		
Click to expand...

We dont get paid to sell Hills and are not sponsored to sell it. My dog has done great on it. Best food i've found for her. Some of my colleagues feed Hills Vet Essentials, some burns, Hills Science Plan, some JWB so we feed what suits our pets not because we get sponsored or paid too. We have many food reps come in and try and tell us to sell there food but we sell what we believe is good.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 June 2012)

twiglet84 said:



			We dont get paid to sell Hills and are not sponsored to sell it. My dog has done great on it. Best food i've found for her. Some of my colleagues feed Hills Vet Essentials, some burns, Hills Science Plan, some JWB so we feed what suits our pets not because we get sponsored or paid too. We have many food reps come in and try and tell us to sell there food but we sell what we believe is good.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to give my dogs fillers. I can eat whatever I choose, but if I make my dogs eat something, I want unprocessed, as 'pure' (within reason) as possible. I wouldn't eat dried food every day, I'd be bored. Don't see why my dogs should be. 

Hand on heart, you can't honestly say Hills is a great food. It's not brilliant, is it? First ingredient is corn meal: cheap filler (IMO and worthless to dogs)
http://dogs.about.com/od/dietandnutrition/ss/2science_diet.htm


----------



## Littlelegs (17 June 2012)

Twiglet-funnily enough years ago two different vets rated chappie, back in the 90s, before vets had any financial gain from recommending one food over another. When I first got mine he was a rescue, & still very thin despite a month of excellent care in the dogs home. It was actually their resident vet who recommended I stick with the chappie till he had reached a healthy weight at least. Other large dogs have had raw, & omega many years ago, but he does best on large quantities of chappie still. Just has bones for his teeth.


----------



## PorkChop (17 June 2012)

Another who feeds Skinners Field and Trial.


----------



## Kaylum (18 June 2012)

Mums JR who lived until 17 plus was fed on chappie. Again you have to see what the older longer living dogs were fed on.  It was also softer for her teeth in her later years.


----------



## planete (18 June 2012)

Raw and JWB Turkey and vegetables (which I cannot see rated anywhere but has the right protein level and no cereals for my cereal hating hound).


----------



## nativepony (18 June 2012)

Arden Grange lamb for my two lurchers, one very fussy and the other stressy so tends to loose weight quickly but they both do well on this


----------



## BBH (18 June 2012)

shell1978 said:



			James Wellbeloved wet and dry
		
Click to expand...

This.

My girls look fine on it.


----------



## AngieandBen (18 June 2012)

Wainwright trays with a small handful of terrier mix, tastes so good I could almost eat it myself ; 

My two terriers love it and spend a good ten minutes after they have finished licking the bowl!


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 June 2012)

Wainwrights trays + Autarky mixers = one happy working cocker pup, although she is getting a bit bored of the trays so looking for a mixed box alternative.  She also gets a bone at lunchtime to give her something to nomm and aleviate boredom through the afternoon (haven't found anything that she feels is high value enough to bother with in a Kong).


----------



## Suelin (18 June 2012)

The cheapest that Mr Sainsbury can sell.  Basic tinned in jelly with a mixer.  They love it and look fabulous on it.


----------



## Chicolatino (18 June 2012)

James Wellbeloved light kibble and pouches.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 June 2012)

Suelin said:



			The cheapest that Mr Sainsbury can sell.  Basic tinned in jelly with a mixer.  They love it and look fabulous on it.
		
Click to expand...

Horrible. Have you even looked at the ingredients or do you just not care? And of course they love it, it's like eating McDonalds constantly or letting your child eat nothing but sweets. Its probably stuffed full of colours, additives, fake stuff to make it taste nice and some lovely carcinogenic additives. Yum. 

I HATE it when people say 'they love it'. My youngsters loved eating their own s*** when they were babies. Don't think it was good for them, tho.

If you want cheap, go raw. You seriously cannot get cheaper food.


----------



## LittleLex (18 June 2012)

On this topic... What would you all recommend for a puppy? I am picking her up on wednesday and would love to know all your opinions to give her the best start in life! she is currently being fed Eukanuba by the breeder


----------



## AngieandBen (18 June 2012)

I didn't bother with "puppy" feed, just put Polly straight onto Wainwrights trays after weening her off the Hills she came with   It really didn't agree with her,  I suspect because of the high amount of fillers in it.


----------



## louise1967 (18 June 2012)

right this is going to sound bad & before I start my 3 labradors are all very slimline.  They eat everything and anything.  They eat left overs on the days when food is left, being labs they like everything including fruit & veg, melon being their favorite fruit.  They eat dry dog food on the other days & that changes each time I buy.  They are all healthy & very lively and just enjoy food.


----------



## Mypinkpony (18 June 2012)

I feed Arden grange lamb and Arden grange premium, and puppy gets puppy of course. They have never been to the vets for anything un planned, shiny coats, white teeth! It's great stuff and from berriewood only works out £27 bag. Also feed nature diet for a treat, and James well beloved is my back up if get caught not able to get my ag.


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 June 2012)

I know Chappie gets a bad rep but I wish I had thought of it years ago, it would have saved a lot of time, money and pain.

Don't get me wrong, I still think raw is the best way to go, my young one is on raw, but some dogs just aren't textbook.


----------



## Kitty B (19 June 2012)

Royal Canin Dalmatian.


----------



## EAST KENT (19 June 2012)

Raw ,tripe /head meat coarse mix,chook carcases or wings,the very occasional Bonio bik or handful of Wagg..their MacDonalds treat..raw eggs ,and Saturdays means meaty bones. Very hard to keep them lean on this,and anyone truly fat is fed on a couple of spoons of Chum or Tesco Supermeat with AllBran until it lokks more normal.
  Chappie is a great food for dodgy tummies,the Kent police dog section fed it to their runnytummy GSD`s,  `spect they`re fed horrid dry nowadays though. In fact there was one copper whose dog chewed it`s kennel a lot,so it was entirely lined with flattened out Chapie tins!


----------



## PolarSkye (19 June 2012)

Switched to Skinners Field & Trial in January (from Chudleys) and both dogs look fab on it . . . it's the only food I've found that doesn't make Daisy itch.  They also get the odd offcut of meat when I'm cooking, raw eggs/shells, the odd piece of raw carrot and (my concession to junk food) one or two of those Purina dog biscuits (the small ones) a day (although we've run out, so they haven't had those for a couple of weeks).

P


----------



## AngieandBen (19 June 2012)

Polly likes egg shells     I know grapes are poisonous but is it ok to feed other fruits;  Polly loves bananas, melon, pineapple and peaches.  She loves raw courgettes too apparently!


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 June 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Chappie is a great food for dodgy tummies,the Kent police dog section fed it to their runnytummy GSD`s,  `spect they`re fed horrid dry nowadays though. In fact there was one copper whose dog chewed it`s kennel a lot,so it was entirely lined with flattened out Chapie tins!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I had heard a lot of police forces use it for the sensitive ones...but what would they know, sure they are all a bunch of dog abusers


----------



## Littlelegs (19 June 2012)

Agreed cavecanem. Like I've said I have tried allsorts with mine (except for crappy foods) & it really seems to be the only thing he can stomach in the vast quantities he needs, i.e. a large can a day. A handful of raw meat or leftovers is fine, but as a sole intake sets his stomach off. And on the one occasion he managed to eat a bowl of Tesco homebrand at a friends it was unpleasant to say the least.


----------



## emm0r (19 June 2012)

My puppy is fed raw and thrives on it !!


----------



## littlemisslauren (19 June 2012)

Applaws chicken for Betsy. We have tried loads of other dry foods and applaws is what suits her (and the most expensive....) 
She is a good weight (Complimented by the vet last week!!), not itchy and her poops are 'normal'. 

She also gets loads of fish / eggs / naturediet and raw 2 or 3 days a week.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (19 June 2012)

Succulent organic, free range, corn fed chicken legs, 21 days matured Aberdeen Angus beef mince with a hint of rosemary, free range silken egg yolks marinaded with Italian herbs, handmade wholemeal pasta gently boiled in Evian with a pinch of  crushed sea salt. This is not just dog food. This is B&S dog food.


----------



## Suelin (19 June 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Horrible. Have you even looked at the ingredients or do you just not care? And of course they love it, it's like eating McDonalds constantly or letting your child eat nothing but sweets. Its probably stuffed full of colours, additives, fake stuff to make it taste nice and some lovely carcinogenic additives. Yum. 

I HATE it when people say 'they love it'. My youngsters loved eating their own s*** when they were babies. Don't think it was good for them, tho.

If you want cheap, go raw. You seriously cannot get cheaper food.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't tell me I don't care, it is offensive and rude.  I feed what I do because that is the food that they have settled on after spending literally fortunes on everything else.  I have 2 who are extremely picky and frankly other foods are only any good if the dog will eat them in the first place.  They eat this and look fantastic and are extremely fit and healthy.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 June 2012)

Suelin said:



			Please don't tell me I don't care, it is offensive and rude.  I feed what I do because that is the food that they have settled on after spending literally fortunes on everything else.  I have 2 who are extremely picky and frankly other foods are only any good if the dog will eat them in the first place.  They eat this and look fantastic and are extremely fit and healthy.
		
Click to expand...

Not beng funny, but you came across as going for the cheapest as opposed to doing research in your first post on this thread.  Whilst you don't need to explain yourself, do read back what you wrote because it comes across as you went for cheap as opposed to caring about what's in the food. Maybe you're just being flippant.

I fed mine for years on supermarket brands. It may or may not be related that one was PTS because of a huge mass in his stomach, although the specialist told me it was most probably linked to his nutrition. I would urge any owner to check the ingredients very carefully. BHT and BHA are often left out of the published ingredients. Google a list of EC permitted additives. If any are present in your dog's food, I would rethink what you give, regardless of how many other types you have to try. My dog looked brilliant on the day he was PTS. You cannot tell how the dog is internally.


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 June 2012)

blazingsaddles said:



			Succulent organic, free range, corn fed chicken legs, 21 days matured Aberdeen Angus beef mince with a hint of rosemary, free range silken egg yolks marinaded with Italian herbs, handmade wholemeal pasta gently boiled in Evian with a pinch of  crushed sea salt. This is not just dog food. This is B&S dog food.

Click to expand...

My cheapo supermarket pasta just went everywhere, thanks.......


CT, while your passion is admirable, as I mentioned, sometimes dogs are not textbook.

B was tried on: Royal Canin, Arden Grange, James Wellbeloved, Skinners, Jollyes, Beta, Red Mills, Wainwrights and a couple of others the names of which evade me.

By far the best food he was on for him was Jollyes which was cheap rubbish, £19 a bag. It was discontinued. Wainwrights was a close second but his condition eventually began to fail again.
The more premium food we seemed to use, the worse he became.

He was tried on raw Christmas/NY either 2009 or 2010 and his condition went off the scale, he was almost completely bald and scratching so hard his skin (which was by this time blackened and stinking) he was bleeding. He smelled like he was dead and rotting inside and out.

He is now on Chappie and if there is no Chappie in the shop he gets whatever the own brand is in the shop.

Yes he may fail again but I never thought he would come back from his last relapse. Maybe I should have persevered with raw but I could not watch my dog eating himself from the outside in. People who told me to put him down a long time ago are shocked at how he has bounced back this time, so quickly, in terms of his weight, his coat and his attitude.

As mentioned *I absolutely think raw is the best diet for a dog*, IF IT SUITS THE DOG. My young one has been on raw since he was weaned and is thriving.

Yes, B might die young, in fact, I am convinced of it and would be surprised if he makes old bones, but I would rather he was comfortable in the short term than tearing his own hair out because I thought I was feeding him food with better ingredients.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 June 2012)

I don't think any dog is textbook  and I do think you should feed what suits the dog, but I don't understand the somewhat blasé attitude of _some_ owners (mostly on the other forum).

Having been a very ignorant owner and feeding crap because I knew no better, I feel terrible. Now I check. I'm not saying don't feed Chappie tins, for example. It's recommended for being bland, unlikely to upset tummies etc. 

What I do find crazy is people knowingly feeding carciogenics eg Bakers, Wagg, Pedigree chum and Chappie _dry_. However, I'm just someone sat behind a computer screen, certainly no expert. People can ignore as they choose but I will continue to bang my drum on s*** dog food.


----------



## KarynK (20 June 2012)

Cheap raw from the butcher so free range mostly and the occasional raid of the supermarket reduced section (they had rump steak last week 10p each (have kept 3 back for me), got £24 worth of chicken thighs the other night for 80p!!!!!), great variety, great ingredients, human quality, no additives preservatives or flavourings, easy to feed easy to store.  Poo less smelly, firm and easy to pick up, clean teeth, no fleas, lovely coat.  If I'm on holiday they get whatever I can find and if I'm far from civilisation a packet of sausages rather than dog food!


----------



## Suelin (20 June 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Not beng funny, but you came across as going for the cheapest as opposed to doing research in your first post on this thread.  Whilst you don't need to explain yourself, do read back what you wrote because it comes across as you went for cheap as opposed to caring about what's in the food. Maybe you're just being flippant.

I fed mine for years on supermarket brands. It may or may not be related that one was PTS because of a huge mass in his stomach, although the specialist told me it was most probably linked to his nutrition. I would urge any owner to check the ingredients very carefully. BHT and BHA are often left out of the published ingredients. Google a list of EC permitted additives. If any are present in your dog's food, I would rethink what you give, regardless of how many other types you have to try. My dog looked brilliant on the day he was PTS. You cannot tell how the dog is internally.
		
Click to expand...

Not flippant at all.  the question was "What do you feed yours?" I answered the question, no more no less.  If you'll pardon the pun you appear to be making a bit of a meal of this.


----------



## Lucyad (20 June 2012)

GSD Royal Canine dry food ad-lib (dog is not at all greedy) and one block of frozen tripe mince (raw) defrosted in the evening.  

I used to feed my dog normal dried food (Omega Tasty O working dog dry food which was the only one she liked actually), and 1 large tin of Butchers or similar, but had to start doing a bit of research when she got Pancreatitis and Colitis.

She is a very fussy 10 year old GSD who can't eat anyting fatty.

Funnily enough my vet did say that if I needed to feed tinned food, chappie was the best, and in fact at once stage in her treatment when she started to refuse to eat her boiled chicken and rice recommended that I mix a little chappie in to encourage her.  I guess if it is rice based and quite low in fat that is why it would be suitable, when otherwise she can't eat canned food in large quanitites.


----------



## ladyearl (20 June 2012)

Fish4dogs and I'm really pleased with it. She was very thin until she started eating this and her coat also looks amazing on it. I would never had heard of it if it hadn't been for this forum. So while everyone has different views and some are stronger than others it's worth reading through the postings to help you make your own mind up.


----------



## reddie (20 June 2012)

We used chappie for our red setter ( lived to 11).  Her stomach was very unsettled on any other food.


----------



## CL66 (21 June 2012)

Pets. At home advanced nutrition lamb and rice but may give autarky a try now as its a bargain from the looks of things


----------



## Mince Pie (21 June 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			What I do find crazy is people knowingly feeding carciogenics eg Bakers, Wagg, Pedigree chum and Chappie _dry_.  People can ignore as they choose but I will continue to bang my drum on s*** dog food. 

Click to expand...

Again with Suelin that has quite upset me. I HATE having to feed my dog Wagg, but if the alternative is a dog so skinny I can count his VERTEBRAE and having the RSPCA out all the time then Wagg it is. He is a happy, bouncy 5 year old now and looks a good weight. He does get table scraps on top of his dry food.
So if you have any suggestions apart from: Burns, JWB, Arden Grange, Autarky, Chappie and Vitalin working (I don't have the facilities for BARF and he wouldn't even look at Skinners.), then please feel free to enlighten me....


----------



## Dizzydancer (21 June 2012)

Now i feed my lab pup and parents Newfy on a local dog kibble which is same as skinners ingredients. But i don't believe that all cheap food is going to kill early- my collie cross lived to 18 and was only pts due to arthritis. She never had anything other than pedigree biscuits and then bakers gravy mix- it never harmed her!


----------



## Lesleybrian (21 June 2012)

http://www.csjk9.com/range/dogfood_c45.html
For Bailey. No problems with anything. CSJ is used by Wagtail uk who have the contract for supplying sniffer dogs to the UK Border agency. Bailey is a very fit nd active dog.


----------



## stargirl88 (21 June 2012)

VixieTrix, Skinners isn't a bad place to start if you are swapping foods. 
I was very pleased with how my dog was doing on the Salmon & rice skinners - I took him off it and bought a 'better' food but it has had the opposite effect. Back to Skinners I go 

When you're assessing your dog on a food, whichever you choose, although his condition should be monitored, also look at his poos as they're a pretty good indicator of what's going on inside him. My dog had the best poos on weinwrights and skinners...... But skinners is cheaper & I'm poor!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 June 2012)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html


----------

